# icon size



## Guest (30. Jul 2008)

Hallo zusammen...

doffe Frage: geht auch eine andere icon Größe als 16x16....ich hab einen TreeViewer mit sehr vielen Elementen (>1000)...und würde gern 10*10 icions verwenden....scheint aber irgendwie keine möglichkeit zu geben....


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jul 2008)

Das erste Bild das der Viewer bekommt bestimmt die Standardgröße. Alle anderen werden passend skaliert.


----------



## Guest (30. Jul 2008)

danke dir.... :applaus: 
du bist echt nen fleißiger poster, super....


----------



## Guest (30. Jul 2008)

skaliert er dann alles? allso den text und die checkboxen bei nem check box treeviewer?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jul 2008)

Die checkboxen eher ja, den Text eher nein, aber beides habe ich noch nicht versucht.


----------



## Guest (31. Jul 2008)

so ist es: checkboxen schon, text nicht....


----------



## Guest (31. Jul 2008)

mir scheint auch, das es keine möglichkeit gibt, checkboxen nur für bestimmte elemente des baums zu erzeugen, oder?


----------



## dzim (31. Jul 2008)

doch, das sollte ein guter Label Provider können...


----------



## Guest (6. Aug 2008)

hmm...wie funktioniert das dann?


----------

